# Range of Values



## Blu1913 (Oct 13, 2006)

HOw are we supposed to determine which value to use when the appx's give ranges of values? Do we just take the middle of the road?

Anyone?


----------



## EL Nica PE (Oct 13, 2006)

mean value


----------



## Hill William (Oct 13, 2006)

IMO when looking in the append. for values and a range was given, i looked at the problem. So, if you were looking for a max flow I would use the value that would give me the smallest answer.


----------

